# No-Seam Slippers - Version 1



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is the pattern as I have tested it so far. I'm sorry there is no picture but I will try to learn that on the weekend.
This is for the child size. I will test knit other sizes and then amend the pattern. Any problems or suggestions, please send me a PM. 

NO-SEAM SLIPPERS IN THE ROUND 

Size:	Child	7" - 9" foot length 

Yarn: Worsted or aran weight held with Phentex craft yarn 
or Super Bulky Yarn 

8mm needles - Set of 4 or 5 DPNs or circulars 

Gauge - 3st = 1" (Garter Stitch) 

Cast on 29 stitches using Backwards Loop method 

Join to knit in the round. Be careful not to twist. 
Place Marker to indicate beginning of round. 

(When joining, slip the last unknitted stitch from the right needle to the left needle and then knit that stitch and the first stitch of the round together.) 
You should now be working on 28 stitches 
Row 
1 - 8	Garter Stitch 
9	K12, PM, P2tog, P2tog, PM, K12 
10	Knit slipping markers as you come to them. 
11	K to 1st before Marker	KRL,K1	SM	P2	SM	K1, KLL	Knit to end of round
Repeat this row until there are 42 stitches in the round. 
Next Row - Knit to marker, remove, P2tog, P2tog, remove marker, knit to end of round. 
You now have only the marker at the beginning of the round and 40 stitches on your needles. 

(If you want to change colours, this is the place to do it.) 
Knit in Garter Stitch for 11 rounds, beginning and ending with a Knit row 
Cast off using the Three Needle BindOff 
Tuck in ends and wear!	OOPS - Make another one! 


Abbreviations: 

K = knit 
P = purl 
P2tog = purl 2 stitches together 
Increasing stitches are KRL and KLL. These increases leave no holes. 
KRL = knit left loop. Insert right needle into right loop of the stich below the next stitch, place on the left needle and knit it. 
KLL = knit left loop. Insert left needle into stitch two rows below the first stitch on the right needle and knit it.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds good. Looking forward to seeing the rest.
My granddaughter sent me a patterns for some slippers she wants me to make for her. They are more like boots and use super chunky yarn. There are 4 variations. The patterns call for Drops yarn by Garnstudio, but do you or anyone else have a suggestion for a yarn less expensive and, maybe, not wool. This yarn is hand wash only and I'm not sure Melissa would follow that washing instructions. I was thinking of, maybe, using regular worsted #4 yarn and using 2 strands throughout.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have used the combination of acrylic(worsted or aran weight) and the Phentex craft yarn. The acrylic gives it softness and squishiness, and the Phentex, which feels just like a bunch of very fine plastic threads, gives you long wearing and an ability to shed any dampness. IMHO, using wool will not result in a long wearing item. Working with the two strands together creates a super bulky thickness.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

PattiP65 said:


> I have used the combination of acrylic(worsted or aran weight) and the Phentex craft yarn. The acrylic gives it softness and squishiness, and the Phentex, which feels just like a bunch of very fine plastic threads, gives you long wearing and an ability to shed any dampness. IMHO, using wool will not result in a long wearing item. Working with the two strands together creates a super bulky thickness.


Thank you. I will certainly look for the Phentex yarn you mentioned. I checked online and one place it says it is available is Walmart. I'll check my local Walmart first, then my LYS. :thumbup:


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I found some at Michaels. But you need to buy the craft or slipper yarn. Phentex (the company) is also making regular yarns.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, will give it a try with a chunky yarn I used for other slippers and love the yarn. Sad part is I think they discontinued it but have a box full.

Will watch for your amended pattern in other sizes.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I am anxious to try these but will have to find the Phentex yarn. I might just try the bulky yarn in a blend.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you. As soon as I finish the scarf I am on, I am going to give these a try. Always have people on my list wanting slippers. I am looking forward to other sizes as well.
Thanks!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I will try to knit a pair that will fit me this weekend. I wear a size 6W shoe, so that should be a good test for comfort and wear-ability.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

misellen said:


> I am anxious to try these but will have to find the Phentex yarn. I might just try the bulky yarn in a blend.


I forgot to say thank you for posting the pattern. So Thank You it was really nice of you to do this.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

The bulky yarn will make a cozy slipper, but I don't think it will be too durable. That is the reason for using the Phentex. To the best of my knowledge it is the only yarn of its kind and wears like iron. But it isn't soft and/or cozy. That's why I added the ordinary acrylic yarn. It should wear well and also be soft enough to be comfortable.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

misellen said:


> I am anxious to try these but will have to find the Phentex yarn. I might just try the bulky yarn in a blend.


I just found Phentex slipper yarn at http://www.walmart.com and I ordered some for the slippers my granddaughter wants me to make for her. I ordered a color called Red Heather and it was $4.50 a skein. Maybe you can find what you're looking for there. :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

crispie said:


> I look forward to seeing some pictures.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

What is KRL KLL?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting . Looking forward to seeing a picture .


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

The definition is at the bottom of the pattern. They are the best ways of increasing without leaving holes that I have found.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

looking forward to trying this


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I use Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick for the slippers I make. It is wool and acrylic and machine washable. Knits up very quickly and is wonderfully cosy and long wearing. You can get it at Michael's ( do you have them in Canada?) or online through Lion Brand. Not too expensive. The only thing is that my pattern uses size 9 needles - this yarn may be too thick for size 5s. I knit them on circulars. I have posted the free pattern before so check prior posts on "slippers." They are called TV slippers and from Knitworld.nz. If you want the pattern let me know. 

I put Boye suede soles on the bottom for longer wear and more traction. They are have pre-punched holes to make it easy to sew on. I got the soles and waxed thread for leather work through Amazon. Hope this helps.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> I use Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick for the slippers I make. It is wool and acrylic and machine washable. Knits up very quickly and is wonderfully cosy and long wearing. You can get it at Michael's ( do you have them in Canada?) or online through Lion Brand. Not too expensive. The only thing is that my pattern uses size 9 needles - this yarn may be too thick for size 5s. I knit them on circulars. I have posted the free pattern before so check prior posts on "slippers." They are called TV slippers and from Knitworld.nz. If you want the pattern let me know.
> 
> I put Boye suede soles on the bottom for longer wear and more traction. They are have pre-punched holes to make it easy to sew on. I got the soles and waxed thread for leather work through Amazon. Hope this helps.


Can't find your post with slipper pattern


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF? I love seamless.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

The free pattern for TV slippers is here:

http://www.knitworld.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/joomla/stories/freepatternsdownload/TV_Slippers.pdf

These slippers are essentially knit in a rectangle and seamed up the toe and the back. The Thick & Quick yarn does not show the seam at all when using either mattress or overhand stitch. Using the basic three sizes shown, you can customize the fit by making a measurement of the recipient's foot and knitting it accordingly.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I will do the PDF as soon as the pattern is finalized. I have found one improvement so far and need to knit the other sizes. The PDF will have a picture too.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

What is "PM"?


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

subtlewitch said:


> What is "PM"?[/quot
> If in a pattern it means "place marker". If in a post it probably means "private message"


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I think in this instance it stands for private message.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Stupid question but how do you do overhand stitch?
Thanks!


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern, on the round needles what length?


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> The free pattern for TV slippers is here:
> 
> http://www.knitworld.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/joomla/stories/freepatternsdownload/TV_Slippers.pdf
> 
> These slippers are essentially knit in a rectangle and seamed up the toe and the back. The Thick & Quick yarn does not show the seam at all when using either mattress or overhand stitch. Using the basic three sizes shown, you can customize the fit by making a measurement of the recipient's foot and knitting it accordingly.


thank you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you plan to make these soon.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks mattie cat. You are correct. PM in the message is Private Message, in the pattern it is Place Marker. 
So, if you want to make a correction/suggestion you can send me a private message. When you are knitting the pattern, you will place markers. And SM is Slip Marker.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

For this size, 16" is too long. If you have 12", they should work. I don't do Magic Loop so I'm not sure what length you would need. When the pattern for the larger sizes is ready you should be able to use 16" circulars.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

JoAnn's has it online for 3.29 a skein. 

Rhonda


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

PattiP65 said:


> The definition is at the bottom of the pattern. They are the best ways of increasing without leaving holes that I have found.


So it is. Thanks!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

This sounds wonderful. Would love to see the picture.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you. very useful pattern.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I will be looking forward to the PDF and pictures of the slippers. Thank you in adance.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Are these like boots? I made several pair last xmas, with bernat roving, they turned out great!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Are these like boots? I made several pair last xmas, with bernat roving, they turned out great!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, that is the style. My version is not very high.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this, and confirming that 12" would be fine


----------

